# Temperature de fonctionnement MDD Encore/mdx



## Tiki10 (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Aprés avoir acquis un MDD G4@1,25, je me suis trouvé une carte acceleratrice Encore/MDX cadencée à 2x1,83ghz. L'installation ne pose vraiment pas de problème particulier.

Par contre, je " monitor " la temperature de la carte aux environs de 60° ce qui à pour conséquence de mettre en branle l'insupportable 120mm du MDD. S
Sur la MDD, le ventilateur n'a pas l'air d'être celui d'origine, mais il respecte bien le format imposé par sonnettech.

Ma question est donc la suivante : Est ce que 60° est une température de fonctionnement normal pour cette carte ?

Je pense a changer les ventilateurs ( le 120mm et le 50 de la carte sonnet ). Quelqu'un connait-il le débit d'air à respecter pour le 120mm ?

Merci

Tiki


----------



## TenebraeBass (13 Juillet 2010)

Salut, j'ai la même carte, mais comment est-ce que tu fait pour monitorer la température? Je croyais qu'il n'y avait pas de senseur, et iStat menus me donne des chiffres ridicules.


----------



## Tiki10 (13 Juillet 2010)

J'utilise  Temperature Monitor .
Je ne sais pas si la carte posséde ou non des capteurs de temperatures, mais je suis tenté de dire " oui " puisque j'obtiens un résultat.


Tiki


----------



## TenebraeBass (14 Juillet 2010)

Ok, je suis à 56,8 degrés Celcius et mon MDD est ouvert depuis 30 minutes environ. Je n'ai rien fait de demandant, que de la navigation. 

Je ne sais pas si c'est critique, mais pour ma part, dès que j'aurai remplacé l'alimentation actuelle du MDD pour une ATX, je placerai les deux ventilateurs de l'ancienne alimentation derrière le processeur, question d'évacuer l'air chaud.


----------



## didgar (15 Juillet 2010)

Salut !



TenebraeBass a dit:


> .../... dès que j'aurai remplacé l'alimentation actuelle du MDD pour une ATX, je placerai les deux ventilateurs de l'ancienne alimentation derrière le processeur, question d'évacuer l'air chaud.



Tu veux dire comme ça ?







J'ai changé l'alim ( MDD acquis en panne ) par une ATX ( montage pas simple ... ) et j'ai donc récupéré les deux ventilos de l'alim d'origine. Par contre pour limiter les nuisances sonores ( me reste encore le ventilo de 120 qui "vibre" un peu en temps normal et qui fait franchement du bruit au delà de 60° ), je les alimente en 5V. Honnêtement, je n'ai pas noté de baisse significative de la température ... qui se situe à 56/57°


*@ Tiki10* Salut ! Ton ex 8200 m'a rendu de fiers services 



Tiki10 a dit:


> .../... je me suis trouvé une carte acceleratrice Encore/MDX cadencée à 2x1,83ghz.



Ca doit coûter un bras cette carte !!!

A+

Didier


----------



## Tiki10 (15 Juillet 2010)

> *@ Tiki10* Salut ! Ton ex 8200 m'a rendu de fiers services


Tu m'en vois ravi 



> Envoyé par *Tiki10*
> 
> 
> _.../... je me suis trouvé une carte acceleratrice Encore/MDX  cadencée à 2x1,83ghz._
> ...


J'en ai trouvé une pour 250&#8364;. J'en ai vu une sur les PA de MacGeneration à 200, mais trop tard . Donc, oui, ça coute assez cher.


Sinon, quelle la config de ton MDD ?
Tu dis qu'elle monte a 56° malgré la ventilation ajoutée, je serais donc tenté de dire qu'elle ne sert pas à grand chose.
Et, pour l'alim ATX, même si c'est tentant, je me demande comment tu extraits du boitier la chaleur generée par celle-çi. Je te conseille de mettre un ventilo dans une " baie " pci.
Ca sera peut-être même plus efficace que les deux ventilos plaçés à l'arrière du boitier.

Tiki ( qui a jeté il y a peu un ventilo de ce genre )


----------



## TenebraeBass (16 Juillet 2010)

En enlevant le plastique derrière le MDD, tu peut visser facilement des ventilateurs à l'intérieur du boîtier, en plus le heatsink de la carte sonnet est beaucoup plus petit que l'original, donc ça nous laisse de la place, quoi que je n'ai jamais essayé encore.  Je vous confirme que le ventilateur de slot pci est très efficace, quand je met ma main derrière un port pci, je peut ressentir l'air chaud s'évacuer. J'avais acheté ce ventilateur en même temps que ma carte graphique pour la refroidir. Par contre les ports pci sont relativement loins des processeurs, mais bon ça ne peut pas nuire.


----------



## didgar (17 Juillet 2010)

Salut !



Tiki10 a dit:


> Sinon, quelle la config de ton MDD ?



Bi proc 1.25 et celui-là je ne tenterai pas l'overclock. 



Tiki10 a dit:


> Tu dis qu'elle monte a 56° malgré la ventilation ajoutée, je serais donc tenté de dire qu'*elle ne sert pas à grand chose*.



  Je suis bien d'accord !

Alors j'ai enlevé les vilains ventilos à l'arrière de la machine et j'ai tenté autre chose à partir de vos remarques et de bricoles vues sur le net.

1 - Remplacement de la pâte thermique par le l'arctic silver 5. Ca, ça ne pouvait pas faire de mal 

2 - Un ventilo de 80*80 ( que j'avais dans un tiroir ) positionné sur la radiateur. Ventilo alimenté en 12V. Ca passe pile poil dans le support de disque dur qui n'en comporte qu'un.






3 - Un des ventilos de l'alim d'origine placé entre la carte vidéo et ma carte d'acquisition de vidéo analog. Ventilo alimenté en 5V.






Vue générale.






J'a fait sauter le support de carte airport pour pouvoir caser l'alim. Les gros points blancs servent d'isolant en cas de contact avec la CM ... au cas ou l'alim bougerait bien qu'elle soit maintenue !

En lecture d'un DVD en plein écran, la température des proc monte à 52°.
Là je suis en train de tester un export vidéo ( +/- 1 heure de calcul ) via compressor. Ca calcule depuis 20 min. et il est à 51,7°.

J'ai utilisé mon GE bi-500@550 tout à l'heure. Il est bien plus bruyant que le MDD !

A+

Didier

[edit]Mon export mpeg2 est terminé. La température maxi atteinte est de 51,8°. En deux minutes, elle est passée en deçà des 50°.[/edit]


----------



## didgar (18 Juillet 2010)

Salut !



Tiki10 a dit:


> .../... Je pense a changer les ventilateurs ( le 120mm et le 50 de la carte sonnet ). *Quelqu'un connait-il le débit d'air à respecter pour le 120mm* ?



En googlant la réf de celui qui est installé sur mon MDD je suis tombé sur cette page où l'on peut lire 129 CFM à 3200 tr/mn ( je suppose que c'est la vitesse de folie quand la t° dépasse les 60° ) et en nuisance sonore c'est +/- 50db ce qui est ... considérable 

Dans un pdf de chez Delta, pour cette réf il est indiqué 148 CFM et 51db ! Peut-être une histoire de rev.a, rev.b etc ...

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2013)

Bon, je remonte ici pour apporter un témoignage. Ma machine est un Fw800 à 1,42 Ghz pas (encore ) overclocké. Les procs sont des 7455b. Depuis un moment je trouvais qu'il faisait bien du boucan, alors, j'ai récupéré un des ventilos de l'alim d'origine (remplacée par une ATX montée en externe* après qu'elle ait rendu l'âme) que j'ai asservi au 120 mm, et intercalé en extracteur entre le radiateur (modèle cuivre à ailettes horizontales) et la grille de sortie.

Après ça, aucun réel progrès, au démarrage, il mettait 5 mn de plus avant d'atteindre les 60° fatidiques, mais c'est tout, et il fonctionnait toujours entre 61 et 62°**.

Ayant procédé à un dépoussiérage lors de l'installation du ventilo, je ne comprenais pas trop, jusqu'à ce que le volume de démarrage se mette à faire erreur sur erreur. température des disques trop élevée, je pense (mon volume de démarrage, c'est 4 disques de 160 Go en RAID0 pour un volume unique de 640 Go (du moins quand je le vois depuis mon MBP sous Snow Leo, le G4 me sert de serveur, et sous son "Leopard Server", il voit un volume de 593 Go). Hier, erreur irrécupérable, et après un coup de Data Rescue depuis mon disque externe sous Tiger, histoire de récupérer un gros fichier arrivé après la sauvegarde de midi, je décide de formater et de rétablir la dite sauvegarde TM du midi.

TM sur un disque en RAID 0, ça pose problème (TM ne voit pas le volume en RAID), je suis donc obligé de restaurer sur un disque USB puis, après y avoir refait un alias du sous-dossier ".var" à la racine (sinon, ça ne boote pas), de cloner (via CCC) le disque USB sur le volume RAID. Premier essai : le volume RAID se démonte "inopinément" après 200 Mo restaurés. J'éteins tout, pensant que ça venait peut-être de là, je débranche les deux disques "avant" de ma carte ATA133 et les re-branche sur leur connecteur ATA66 d'origine, et en faisant ça, je m'aperçois que la grille, sous les lecteurs optiques (derrière les 4 trous au bas de la façade) est complètement obstruée par la poussière. Juste un coup d'aspirateur, je referme, redémarrage, et non seulement le volume RAID ne dégage plus, mais en plus, le niveau de bruit a baissé d'au moins 3 ou 4 db (3 db de moins = deux fois moins fort), voire un peu plus.

Le problème de cette grille, c'est que, lorsqu'on travaille au sol, on ne la voit pas sans se mettre quasiment les yeux à ras du sol, il est donc facile de l'oublier. Si votre Fw800 ou MDD est trop bruyant, pensez-y !

(*) non seulement elle ne serait pas entrée en interne à cause de mes 3 cartes PCI, mais en plus, ça poserait un gros problème de refroidissement (l'alim rejette en interne l'air qu'elle aspire en interne : surchauffe garantie, le MDD que Sullix m'a donné récemment est mort de ça).

(**) D'après ce que j'ai pu avoir comme doc technique, les 7455a et b (qui équipent les MDD de 1,25 Ghz, mono ou bi-pro et les Fw800) peuvent supporter jusqu'à 70° en température de fonctionnement (comme les PIV ! ). Apple, toujours précautionneux avec le matos a réglé la mise en sécurité (veille forcée ou extinction forcée) à 65°, et le gros ventilo (et donc chez moi, le petit ajouté) tournent à fond à partir de 60° (tous ces "°" sont des Celsius, of course).


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2013)

Petit complément d'infos :

- Avant dépoussiérage, Mac "au repos" (uniquement les services du serveur avec un seul client connecté et peu de trafic), processeurs utilisés à environ 10% chacun (donc 20% en tout) : température de fonctionnement de 61-62°, tous les disques au dessus de 50° (~53-54°).

- Maintenant : utilisation processeur oscillant en permanence entre 100 et 200% , plus souvent près de 200% que de 100% (un clone CCC d'un disque USB sur un autre, plus une indexation des deux disques plus un client connecté avec un trafic un peu plus élevé) : température processeur oscille entre 58 et 59%, trois des disques en dessous de 50°, le quatrième à 50° pile.

Le nettoyage à eu du bon (et j'ai remis les deux disques du bas sur la carte ATA133).


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Juillet 2013)

De toute façon les MDD d'origine ça à toujours fait un boucan pas possible, même le mien avec les ventillo changé je l'allume plus trop surtout en ce moment (30 degrées dans la chambre ... )

En revanche Pascal il est intéressant de noter que la température de jonction (tjmax) d'un Pentium 4 Prescott est de 120 degrées, pour les Northwood et plus ancien c'est aux alentours de 90 degrées. 

Perso, quand j'était plus petit j'ai fait monté une P4 northwood à 127 degrées d'après la sonde de la carte mère (température indiquée dans le BIOS). J'ai tout éteint (effectivement ventirad mal fixé ...). Il s'en est remis ... mais pas la sonde de la carte mère


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2013)

-oldmac- a dit:


> En revanche Pascal il est intéressant de noter que la température de jonction (tjmax) d'un Pentium 4 Prescott est de 120 degrées, pour les Northwood et plus ancien c'est aux alentours de 90 degrées.
> 
> Perso, quand j'était plus petit j'ai fait monté une P4 northwood à 127 degrées d'après la sonde de la carte mère (température indiquée dans le BIOS). J'ai tout éteint (effectivement ventirad mal fixé ...). Il s'en est remis ... mais pas la sonde de la carte mère



Alors il y a P IV et P IV, parc que d'après toutes les notes techniques que j'ai trouvé, ça ne parlait que de 70°, c'est entre autre ce qui est indiqué pour le P4 506 à 2,66 Ghz (donc, bien un Prescott) qui équipe mon Sony Vaio

Cela dit, si tu as des infos là dessus, et notamment sur la manière de l'overclocker (et ce qu'on peut raisonnablement tenter), ça m'intéresse, j'aime bien expérimenter, et il ne sert d'ailleurs qu'à ça !


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juillet 2013)

Ah je parlait P4 desktop en socket 478 et socket 775 (dans les Service Manuel faut regarder le tjmax pour la temprature), sur machine portable c'est pas les même, et les socket sont différant (sauf pour les socket 478) maintenant pour overclock, à moins que tu est des options dans le BIOS pour changer le FSB et le voltage (coeff. multiplicateur bloqué sur les P4 sauf extreme edition) bah tu peut pas  ...

A moins que quelqu'un à développé un BIOS qui permet de modifier les FSB et le voltage (ce que je doute fort) c'est pas possible


----------

